# "Never built" Communist monster projects



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what a thread. ^what's with the dodgy Hitler railway^


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

If you want megalomanical architecture, Beijing's had it for centuries:

The worlds largest square in front of the worlds largest ceremonial gateways of the world's largest palace









www.aasd.k12.wi.us















http://inlinethumb06.webshots.com, www.meiguoxing.com


on the world's grandest axes - dead straight avenues crossing a city of 22 million built on a millennia old grid plan























www.beijingyourway.com


and now surrounded by no less than 5 of the biggest ringroads (square of course)
















www.wired.com, www.thetycho.com










Massive streets hold massive buildings
















http://news.xinhuanet.com








www.asiatravel.org








www.beijingguide2008.com









www.wikipedia.org










Even the restored 'quaint areas' are still huge setpieces


























http://english.people.com.cn, http://images.travelpod.com/users/jirdgirl



















...as are the new ones














































www.bestaudio.com








http://cache.boston.com


And it all comes to fruition on National Days
















www.nytimes.com, www.chinasmack.com








http://cache.boston.com


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Not communist but architect LE CORBUSIEr was real fan of maglomanic planned cities:*









http://www.hbp.usm.my/CAD/LectureNotes/RPK 332/FotoK2/Contemporarycity01.jpg









http://morrischia.com/david/portfolio/boozy/research/radiant_20city_img_3.png









http://educ.jmu.edu//~tatewl/LE CORBUSIER/23.corbu.city.plan.jpg









http://www.cityofsound.com/photos/uncategorized/aula8.jpg









http://www.athenaeum.ch/images/Corbusier ville 3millionsg.JPG









http://davidszondy.com/future/city/Corbu1925.gif









http://www.bidoun.org/images/06_corbusier_01.jpg









http://www.ecosensual.net/drm/ideas/le corbusier ville contemporaine 1922.jpg


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ah, Courbousier's plan for central Paris - bulldoze the lot and replace it with highways and highrises.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Quite funny indeed 
Nice pictures of the forbidden city...


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Although it's the biggest building in Europe, 2nd in the world, and heaviest in the world, the building *was not even finished *because of the fall of dictator Ceausescu, and his execution, following the 1989 revolution. According to the original plans, the palace should have been even bigger and heavier, with a few more levels, and a huge roof.

*Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest*, today:













































___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Original design*:









A short film, showing the original plans (*at 3:40*).


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

- edit


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Some of those Images of El Mirador are actually of Tikal

This Image only shows how big the main structure is when compared to Tikal










Scale Model of Tikal









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikal


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> If you want megalomanical architecture, Beijing's had it for centuries:


^^^^ No, we don't want that! Not on this thread... We want communist buildings, which for some reasons never got to be built.:bash::bash::bash:
Why do you give us a tour of Beijing??? :dunno: Why do you post photos with skyscrapers and the Olympic stadium??? :dunno:



the spliff fairy said:


> also the great Latin American cities (Aztecs, Maya etc), at their time the largest in the world were THE most megalomaniacal imo


:lol::lol: those were not "*great Latin American*" cities. I don't think they spoke a latin language at that time, and they sure were not "american" either.:lol:
Also, why do you post this here.? Those ancient pyramids have NOTHING to do with "*never built*" *communist* projects.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Well, I'll have to post them:

El Lissitzky's Wolkenbügel for Moskow (1925)


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

what a great thread!! I like it


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

wow. Thread went from never built communist buildings to history. Who's gonna post Rome next?


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

dumbfword said:


> wow. Thread went from never built communist buildings to history. Who's gonna post Rome next?


typical
after 5 years it got re-opened by nagara373 to talk about trains
and on top of that professionally derailed by the spliff fairy


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> Those ancient pyramids have NOTHING to do with "*never built*" *communist* projects.


Never built communist pyramid with Lenin statue:








Lenin monument

Unfinished communist pyramid :








Hotel Rjugjong, Phenjan - 1987

Existing communist pyramid:








Lenin Mausoleum, Moscow - 1929









Radio HQ, Bratislava - 1983


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Man, some of you just can't read. The title of the thread is "NEVER BUILT" Communist monster projects. *hno:


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> Those ancient pyramids have NOTHING to do with "*never built*" *communist* projects.





blogen_ said:


> Lenin monument
> Hotel Rjugjong, Phenjan - 1987
> 
> Existing communist pyramid:
> ...


Those ancient pyramids have *NOTHING* to do with *"NEVER BUILT" communist projects* !!! :bash::bash: WTF didn't you undrestand??? 
You think that the Lenin mausoleum was not built, because of the Aztec civilization, or why did you quote me? :dunno:
AGAIN: this thread is NOT about posting photos with communist buildings around the world, or discovering the main source of inspiration for the communist architecture! ...There are other threads for that!


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

Easy! Anyway, we know very little about the Mayans. And if they were communist? Their civilization was collapsed... :lol:


----------



## urbanrecycle (Jul 27, 2007)

Concrete Stereo said:


> Well, I'll have to post them:
> 
> El Lissitzky's Wolkenbügel for Moskow (1925)


Leonidov Belongs to "VKhUTEMAS" Russian school of architecture that was succumbed by the communist regime like Hitler Fulfil with Bauhaus
It has nothing with communist architecture


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Küsel said:


> Germania would have been built on the ruins of Berlin - not destroyed by war but by Hitler and Speer - parallels to Nero are obvious..


Only Nero didn't destroy Rome.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

urbanrecycle said:


> Leonidov Belongs to "VKhUTEMAS" Russian school of architecture that was succumbed by the communist regime like Hitler Fulfil with Bauhaus
> It has nothing with communist architecture


Well, that depends how you look upon it, I suppose. In my view, it was succombed, but it had everything to do with communist architecture. The one does not exclude the other.

Malevich, the russian avant-garde, the UNOVIS group and El Lissitzky - what I understand of it - were very related to (if not primarely about) the search for a language to embody the revolutionary politics ('art in service of the revolution'). Important work of UNOVIS and El Lissitzky includes soviet propaganda and with Trotski it had a patron in the very core of the communist revolution. 

Trotski of course fell out of grace in 1928 and Stalin's decreed in 1934 for Social Realism to become the official state-doctrine. But as of 1925, the architectural language of communist Russia was still in development, and very open. 

Structuralism is not Stalinist, for sure. But I would say it is most definitely communist - early communist.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Stalin had quite a large ego.


----------



## nagara373 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Breitspurbahn (more links)*

more links of Breitspurbahn (pics and websites)

Links:
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/blog/category/dieselpunk
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/blog/category/dieselpunk/page-2/
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/blog/494006-nazi-super-trains/
http://storeagemsw.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/dfzthrthr.jpg
http://storeagemsw.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/rfgvrgrgrgeft.jpg
http://storeagemsw.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/scannen001328large29.jpg
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/blog/497696-breitspurbahn-more-pics/
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/img/upload//breitspurbahn19behltergfy6.jpg
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/img/upload//broad1oq6.jpg
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/img/upload//breit4sm7.jpg
http://nazidieselpunk.devhub.com/img/upload//breitspurbahn03vt7.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/3000.html
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/zukunft.html
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/modell.html
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/barnes1.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/barnes3.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/barnes4.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/breit1.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/breit3.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/breit4.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/museum1.jpg
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/lok.gif
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/wagen.gif
http://www.breitspurbahn.de/images/container.gif
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/DB-Museum_Breitspurbahn1.JPG
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/Breitspurbahn.html 
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurbahn.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurbahn Bild 02_01.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurbahn Bild 04_01.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurlok und Adler (1).jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurlok und Adler (2).jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurlok und BR 01 (1).jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Breitspurlok und BR 01 (2).jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Dampfkolben - Breitspur - Schnellzuglok.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Gepaeck- Post- & PKW-Transport.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Kinowagen.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Orient - Express (Breitspurbahn).jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Schlafwagen 1. & 2.Klasse.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Schlusswagen.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Schnellzugwagen 1. & 2. Klasse.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Schnellzugwagen 1.Klasse.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Speisewagen 1. & 2.Klasse.jpg
http://www.3k-modellbau.com/images/Speisewagen 1. & 2.Klasse.jpg
http://www.csu-lichtenhof.de/bhf_m2.jpg
http://www.epilog.de/Lexikon/B/Breitspureisenbahn.htm
http://www.epilog.de/Lexikon/B/_Bilder/Breitspureisenbahn_f1780.jpg
http://www.epilog.de/Lexikon/B/_Bilder/Breitspureisenbahn_f1781.jpg
http://www.epilog.de/Lexikon/B/_Bilder/Breitspureisenbahn_f1782.jpg
http://www.epilog.de/Lexikon/B/_Bilder/Breitspureisenbahn_f1783.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/b1fha750.html
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_X3_b.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_4_b.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_2_bb.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_X4.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_15_1.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_15_3.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_10_bb.jpg
http://inri.client.jp/hexagon/floorB1F_hss/supertrain_14_b.jpg
http://photos.friendster.com/photos/17/71/19681771/2_340833337l.jpg
http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/5029/maphd5.jpg


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh dear, communist monster projects.

Just don't post nacional-socialismn-Stuff here.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^
why not?


----------

